# (Showbox/Shoextreme) RbR Coverage - Stiverne vs Wilder; Ruiz vs Santa Cruz; Imam vs Maldanado Jr



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

:bbb:bbb:bbb


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't seen Molina since he got KO'd by Arreola


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

The ring looks pretty big tonight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait... it's already on? I checked my DVR it says it'll be on at 9!?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, prelims are on...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

The ref just stopped the fight then said nevermind


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Anyone PM me a L*I*N*K?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

"My eyes are blue, yes"

Holy shit, that was hilarious. Only in boxing


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Havent been so excited for a fight since Garcia vs Matthysse

Time is going so slow :twisted


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Take it this will overlap with Rios vs Alvarado?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Take it this will overlap with Rios vs Alvarado?


Isn't Rios/Alvarado next week?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

That Wilson dude is getting caught with some nasty shots.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAHAH Wierd knockdown after the bell rang.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn he doesn't know where he's at


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Havent been so excited for a fight since Garcia vs Matthysse
> 
> Time is going so slow :twisted


last time I felt this hype was Porter v Brook


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Isn't Rios/Alvarado next week?


atsch

Thank you :happy


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What time is Duckeo Santa Bum on?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Golden boy loking bad without Haymon's people.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

My props to the man playing the music for the bouts.
Excellent selections.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, I saw this really good picture on ESB










Shows the fighters' dimensions. I just have to say that Wilder has some tiny ass calves. I'm 5' 7" and my calves are 16", but Wilder definitely has larger arms than me. I have 15.5" biceps. I just measured it out after I saw the discussion on ESB to see how I measure up to a heavyweight. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I know this is Shpwtime Extreme, butthe Show cards have sucked lately. I think the Mayweather deal has tapped them out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice right.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Perfectly timed punch. I'd be very surprised if Wilson made it to see the final bell


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilson isdone, son.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilson put that chin up real nice for that right. LOL
Wilson just a club fighter.
Nice test for the Ukrainian dude.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilson's fighting on a broken jaw


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This Ukrainian kid has no problem killing Wilson tonight; literally


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, his left side looks fuckedup.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jay Nady must have some money on this.
There was no reason to stop this fight, period.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good call by Jay Nady


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good on the ref. Wilson is too brave for his own good.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Shabransky looks darned good, once again. I'm dying to see this guy fight a serious opponent. 

Too bad this fight wasn't on the main card, later. Shabransky needs that exposure.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The doctors cleared the man.
They checked his jaw there was no fracture.
He was lucid and answering all their questions.
There was no reason to stop that fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Shabransky looks darned good, once again. I'm dying to see this guy fight a serious opponent.
> 
> Too bad this fight wasn't on the main card, later. Shabransky needs that exposure.


Yeah, he was impressive. They said he's fully promoted by GBP. They'll definitely be showing more of him with the roster decrease.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Shabransky looks darned good, once again. I'm dying to see this guy fight a serious opponent.
> 
> Too bad this fight wasn't on the main card, later. Shabransky needs that exposure.


His lack of power is gonna be a issue moving forward but he looks like he can be a solid gatekeeper type dude, maybe snatch a minor title.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone participating in the Shostreak? I just set up an account and did my picks: Imam, Santa Cruz, Stiverne.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone participating in the Shostreak? I just set up an account and did my picks: Imam, Santa Cruz, Stiverne.


I dd, I got Imam, SC, Wilder


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nah I'm not giving my personal info to CBS.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His lack of power is gonna be a issue moving forward but he looks like he can be a solid gatekeeper type dude, maybe snatch a minor title.


Lack of power, wtf :huh Maybe compared to Wilder's power.

Wilson is as tough as they come. Even Glazkov couldn't drop Wilson at HW (where Wilson obviously had absolutely no business).

That was really impressive from Shabranskyy. He looks the part.
Wilson should have been a decent test for most decent prospects, but obviously not Shabranskyy. He looked ready for bigger challenges... some high level gatekeeper type, or even a fringe world class guy within too long.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Lack of power, wtf :huh Maybe compared to Wilder's power.
> 
> Wilson is as tough as they come. Even Glazkov couldn't drop Wilson at HW (where Wilson obviously had absolutely no business).
> 
> ...


Yes lack of power. 
He didn't stop Wilson either.

I think he is solid fundamentally but I don't see him dominating and becoming an elite fighter.
Just don't see it.
My opinion though.
----


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Beware 
about to 
be asleep.

Bronze Bomber in this BITCH
Alabama taking the title.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I dd, I got Imam, SC, Wilder


:lol: one of our streaks is going to zero after the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His lack of power is gonna be a issue moving forward but he looks like he can be a solid gatekeeper type dude, maybe snatch a minor title.


This was the first time Wilson was down or stopped, so I would be inclined to think the guy has some power.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd like to see Wilder win, but Stiverne is pretty damned skilled. He's also quite fresh for a 36 year old.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kobe Bryant is so fucking lame with his Showtime movie.
MUSE my ass.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I never knew Stiverne's nickname was B-Ware. =I just have to say it's a horrible, awful nickname. Fuck does it mean?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> This was the first time Wilson was down or stopped, so I would be inclined to think the guy has some power.


It isn't like he is a legit gatekeeper. He is just a tough man. He went down twice and got up clear headed both times.
As for the stop Sheika stopped him before, Omar Sheika.
that said again I don't see anything exceptional about him.
Off the bat would you say he would be in the class of Munchu?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe because he resembles Coco B-Ware??


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

War Stiverne!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why isn't Brian Kenny on the set tonight.
Black dude is corny as fuck.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kobe Bryant is so fucking lame with his Showtime movie.
> MUSE my ass.


Stop hating. You know you are going to watch it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My god, Glenn Trowbridge is judging again.

Will somebody please just shoot that guy?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Stop hating. You know you are going to watch it.


I won't ever watch it. Just like I never watched those lame ass Micheal Jordan Playground bullshit when I was in school
I know bullshit when I see it.
Fuck MJ and Kobe


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Maybe because he resembles Coco B-Ware??


Err... :huh

Anyways, I was awed at 76% of Showstreak people think Wilder will win. It's funny because I think Stiverne is leading the poll on this site, and I heard also on ESB too.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

My boy Fidel is ready for big things! Representing Albuquerque! Let's do this.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Last time I saw Imam fight, he was pretty damn good


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It isn't like he is a legit gatekeeper. He is just a tough man. He went down twice and got up clear headed both times.
> As for the stop Sheika stopped him before, Omar Sheika.
> that said again I don't see anything exceptional about him.
> Off the bat would you say he would be in the class of Munchu?


The guy didn't impress me at all, .. He does hame some power though.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

This first one looks a decent match. iman is bigger though. guess it will tell.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Maldonado in killer mode. He's got some raw power. Let's go!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Err... :huh
> 
> Anyways, I was awed at 76% of Showstreak people think Wilder will win. It's funny because I think Stiverne is leading the poll on this site, and I heard also on ESB too.


Yea, I saw that....


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go dudes!

:horse


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Maldonaldo looking good. I think there goes my Showstreak already :lol:. He's improved a lot since Carcamo.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

If he is like tito he needs a good crack and putting on his arse to getting him going. He isn't,the commentary is pissing me off already.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maldonado having a good first round... That left cross looks strong


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Maldonado has been waiting for this for a long time. Its his time! Make Burque proud!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't trust any black dude with the crisp cornrows. Especially when they tie up the cornrows in the back in a pony tale.
A person who does that will kill you


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Imam is huge for the weight.

Maldonado round

10-9 Maldonado.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Maldonado having a good first round... That left cross looks strong


Looked the more experienced fighter


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

K now Imam knows what kind of fight he's in. Imam gonna bring the heat. Fidel better stay composed and fight smart. Kid better not get in a fire fight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imag got slightly wobbled... I don't recall Imam having this shoulder roll type Mayweather defense


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Fidel needs to stay away from trading left for right. Stay low, in and out. Keep landing that left to the body. Work the jab and right hook


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Ooh damn!

Some good shots smashing in out there


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Maldonado has been waiting for this for a long time. Its his time! Make Burque proud!


I remember he headlined Solo Boxeo as a top prospect against Carcamo. He got upset bad, though, and I just keep on remembering that fight when I see him. He's improved since then, though.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imam
LSC
Stiverne.

Going for 8 on shostreak


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

p.townend said:


> Looked the more experienced fighter


And more active


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Lad is giving iman some trouble but Iman not losing the cool


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JESUS CHRIST.
HE got hit with that CRACK
That fire


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maldonado ain't fucking about. Wow! Bigright hand!

19-18 Imam.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Its fucking over. I can't believe he got up...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Jesus!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

DAMN!!!!!!

That's the Imam I remember


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Maldonaldo got dropped hard.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

what a fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Two china chins tonight.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Oh yes !


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAHA! Damn, this fight is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Imam down!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit!

op:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Two china chins tonight.


where?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The fuck! Fidel stepped on Imams foot. It wasn't as bad as it looked. But it woke up Fidel!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Imam needs to learn defense. This is anyones fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Imam wabbled again.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

These 2,are going to take some beating for fight of the night.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Imam got this Madanado is fading fast.

Jesus another shot of crack.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fight!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maldanado is lucky these knockdowns are at the end of the round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fight!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Imam got this, Maldanado's corner better throw the towel in and protect this kid.
he is getting caught clean from a power puncher.

A night of KO's tonight, except for the lame ass LSC overmatch


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

so glad I watched this, these are the type of fights you need on undercards of big fights all action


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

This is ridiculous. Fidel always has to get into a brawl. He can't bang with this guy. Frankly he can't outbox him at this point anymore. But he should try, cuz brawling, he's gonna get knocked out. Fight smart...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Imam got this Madanado is fading fast.
> 
> Jesus another shot of crack.


Agreed but I like this Maldonado lad. He is going to throw it all in . Iman fighting well .


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

His eyes rolled in the back of his head


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Maldonaldo went cross-eyed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> so glad I watched this, these are the type of fights you need on undercards of big fights all action


is it a coincidence that Kon King is a co-promotor?


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight this one packed with excitement.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Imam looking fresh. Fidel going to need a miracle. He's getting wreckless.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Imam reminds me of Junior Jones and Steve McCrory.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imam needs to be careful using the Mayweather block because that only works for looping left's. Maldanado is throwing it straight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

These two hate each other. LOL


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Both of these dudes look as stiff as ply wood. Aman a amazing prospect ? He looks average as shit


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Fidel settling down. Legs might be back. Get back to that body work. Fight smart, remember your power is behind your speed. What a crazy fight.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

The British commentary is shit. They shouldn't be slating Iman . He is fighting well and being entertaining. That's what boxing is about,I don't want to see another defensive genius.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Imam is starting to pull away and getting control of this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I heard black muslims have special power.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Both guys are incredibly average and are nowhere near as "talented" as Paulie is trying to convince people.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> Both guys are incredibly average and are nowhere near as "talented" as Paulie is trying to convince people.


Gatti = Ward level fight IMHO


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Amir Imam gonna send this guy to visit Allah!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't like that Fidel circles left. That Imam right is dangerous. Imam looks confused..


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Go on lads!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imam doing his best Mayweather impersonation from when he fought N'dou


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, good stoppage. Maldonado was done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maldanado gonna be brain damaged after this one.
Byrd saved that dudes life.
That said he did beat the count and it was a terrible stoppage


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maldonado slowing down. Fidel down again! It's ovah!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

great fight.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol, Maldonado falls very funny!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck me what a fight!

:horse! !


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imam is the truth


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

It was bound to happen. Fidel looked spent, he was taking a lot of punishment. Can't protect his chin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Imam is a Don King fighter. LOL
Don making a comeback.

Imam would get destroyed by Broner with that class chin and how open he is.


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Really unimpressed by Imam. Needs a lot more development at the ESPN/Shobox level. I think this was only the 4th or 5th guy he fought with a winning record. Definitely has talent but defense is godawful and he seems to have zero clue how to fight a southpaw. Could've made that one way easier on himself with a high left hand and occasionally getting his foot outside.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Each one of Maldanado's knockdowns were blooper falls; I'm sorry


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Imam has some skills, but he needs to work on his defense. He gets hit too easily.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

It's ironic that "a student of the game" that Imam supposed is doesn't know how to block left hands whatsoever. Seriously, he drops his hands every time he throws and is just begging to get knocked out once he fights someone that isn't a glass jawed average fighter.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Good fight. Maldonado probably could have gone on but the stoppage was fair enough. He comes back,no need for him to ship punishment.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Body Snatcher said:


> Really unimpressed by Imam. Needs a lot more development at the ESPN/Shobox level. I think this was only the 4th or 5th guy he fought with a winning record. Definitely has talent but defense is godawful and he seems to have zero clue how to fight a southpaw. Could've made that one way easier on himself with a high left hand and occasionally getting his foot outside.


Any top level 140 fighter would destroy imam


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

King is a prick.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Each one of Maldanado's knockdowns were blooper falls; I'm sorry


I had never seen so many funny knockdowns in one fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Imam's eyes are red as fuck. I think Maldonado really hurt him.


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Imam is a Don King fighter. LOL
> Don making a comeback.
> 
> Imam would get destroyed by Broner with that class chin and how open he is.


Broner came to mind watching him tbh. Had some really great defensive moments but he also had some really bad ones. Just a really unpolished defense and not much ring intelligence imo. Broner of course would kill him at this point.

Skills of SRR and Henry Armstongg, defense of Joe Gans.

lol ya rite bruh.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Although Imam's not ready for the title shot yet, he needs maybe one or two more fights. 

Once he is ready, he has very very powerful hands and would be a challenge to Garcia, Broner or any of the top guys at 140.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Imam is a very talented offensive fighter. He needs a few more tough fights against some fringe contenders. He's got the npotential to be a champion.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder how BHop feels seeing Don King with plenty of young talent who Golden Boy is forced to interact with.
Now that I think about it, where the hell is Acquinity (aka Iron Mike Tyson Promotions)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maldonado sounds like he has a concussion.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> I had never seen so many funny knockdowns in one fight.


I was yelling and laughing my ass off at the same time


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> It's ironic that "a student of the game" that Imam supposed is doesn't know how to block left hands whatsoever. Seriously, he drops his hands every time he throws and is just begging to get knocked out once he fights someone that isn't a glass jawed average fighter.


Yeah, he got hit with seemingly every single left hand thrown. He was also clearly slower than Maldonado.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a fan of Imam....

I'll be rooting for him in the future


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

In fairness, Imam did tighten up his D after getting wobbled in the second and dropped in the third, but he's gonna have to be a lot more consistent in terms of defending before he considers making any sort of run at the top echelon of 140lbs. That said, his power is legit, he puts his punches together well and he stays composed when things don't immediately go his way. I still think his progress is worth charting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Although Imam's not ready for the title shot yet, he needs maybe one or two more fights.
> 
> Once he is ready, he has very very powerful hands and would be a challenge to Garcia, Broner or any of the top guys at 140.


Way too open when he is on offense to be a threat to anyone right now.
They need to slwo him down and maybe go for 10 more fights against gatekeeper level fighters and work on his defense and being more sound defensively when he presses before you put him in a title match. IMHO


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Unusual that they gave Fidel an interview. Didn't understand what the hell he was saying but still... Looks like Golden Boy is gonna keep him around. Fidel needs to get his ass to California and get some decent sparring...

I swear when he got up from the first knock down, it reminded me of when Montiel got up from Donaire. That was just freaky. Oh well, good fight...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Maldonado sounds like he has a concussion.


I looked away from the TV for a minute and thought it was Freddie Roach being interviewed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I looked away from the TV for a minute and thought it was Freddie Roach being interviewed.


LOL
Good one son.


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Although Imam's not ready for the title shot yet, he needs maybe one or two more fights.
> 
> Once he is ready, he has very very powerful hands and would be a challenge to Garcia, Broner or any of the top guys at 140.


I'd ballpark it at closer to 10 fights til he's even close to ready. And keep in mind Maldonado is glass-jawed and not a very good fighter at all.

I really expected better skills from him based on the way they hyped him. Hype is one thing but hyping him for being a student of the game and having atg-like skills is another. He looked like a sub-national level amateur in there at best. No clue how to deal with a southpaw, which is weird considering you learn it as a novice amateur if your coach is even close to legit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Imam would most likely be knocked-out by Broner.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I was yelling and laughing my ass off at the same time


Specially the second KD, it brought back fond memories of this:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ummm.... what the fuck? The only highlight for the next fight is late February with Shobox?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Way too open when he is on offense to be a threat to anyone right now.
> They need to slwo him down and maybe go for 10 more fights against gatekeeper level fighters and work on his defense and being more sound defensively when he presses before you put him in a title match. IMHO


He's not ready for a title fight against Garcia/Peterson, etc right now, but I'm not sure about waiting 10 fights either. The only flaw I saw in his defense was the way he blocked that left from a south paw and how low he kept his left similar to Mayweather. That's the bad news. The good news is the top guys at 140 aren't southpaws and Mayweather himself gets hurt with the same Left hooks and straight lefts Iman got dropped with by other southpaws (i.e. Corley/Judah and even Shamba Mitchel landed similar punches).

I will say that when Imam is ready, he can flatten any of the top guys at 140.... Especially if he catches someone like Crawford with one of those bombs.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Well not everyone is going to be a HOF level fighter. He's a good action guy and I'd watch him again.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this website going gruelingly slow for anyone else? It takes like 5 minutes for the page to post my fucking replies... ESB is loading fast as fuck so it's not my net.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

So sick of these fucking LSC squash matches.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I looked away from the TV for a minute and thought it was Freddie Roach being interviewed.


Yeah. He sounded like Timmy after the Provo fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is this website going gruelingly slow for anyone else? It takes like 5 minutes for the page to post my fucking replies... ESB is loading fast as fuck so it's not my net.


Site has been ass since Thanksgiving.
Jay has said he isn't going antyhing and doesn't want any hlp.

Richard Scheefer is in the audience.
Just noticed that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sacrificial lamb. LSC needs to step up his competition.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Not too bad from Ruiz so far. He's doing better than LSC's sparring partner :lol:.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Body Snatcher said:


> I'd ballpark it at closer to 10 fights til he's even close to ready.* And keep in mind Maldonado is glass-jawed and not a very good fighter at all.*
> 
> I really expected better skills from him based on the way they hyped him. Hype is one thing but hyping him for being a student of the game and having atg-like skills is another. He looked like a sub-national level amateur in there at best. No clue how to deal with a southpaw, which is weird considering you learn it as a novice amateur if your coach is even close to legit.


TBF, Maldanado kept getting dropped at the end of the round not giving Imam a chance to follow up.

Had the knockdown in the 2nd round been earlier in the round, the fight would've been over in the 2nd.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

3 for 3 for knockouts tonight... Pretty good night for boxing


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruis got that round.
Wow.
LSC looks like his right hand is hurt


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Ruiz.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Barry Jones is annoying tonight. sound off at mine


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

wonder if Santa Cruz and his people, especially his handlers know how he is _starting_ to be perceived...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, this is a good figth. Ruiz is trying his hardest.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is this website going gruelingly slow for anyone else? It takes like 5 minutes for the page to post my fucking replies... ESB is loading fast as fuck so it's not my net.


Yeah this site is usually slow for me. I only use my phone though. But still its slower than any other site. Maybe I should try the app...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LSC is not close to being ready for Rigo and I'm not sure he will given his style.

LSC is more built to have a classic battle with Mares.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Ruis IMHO.
Bermane laid back on the ropes and put to sleep in the 2nd.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Leo is missing a lot. Ruiz came to fight.20-18 Ruiz.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> And more active


Was a good fight Fidel probably raised his stock a bit there I reckon.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is this website going gruelingly slow for anyone else? It takes like 5 minutes for the page to post my fucking replies... ESB is loading fast as fuck so it's not my net.


Yep, it's been slow for some time now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, this Ruiz guy is leaving everything in the ring. He's really pushing himself.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Ruiz has come for a fight as well. Enjoying the card so far.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> LSC is not close to being ready for Rigo and I'm not sure he will given his style.
> 
> LSC is more built to have a classic battle with Mares.


Seeing this fight, I don't even think LSC/Mares will be competitive anymore. LSC looking pretty average in there right now.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why is LSC shaking his right hand like that


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 Ruis
LSC not looking good at all. Looking average as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder bout to deliver a good ol fashioned ass whoopin


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Leo starting to switch gears now. LSC round.

29-28 Ruiz.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Ref and corner need to keep an eye on this one now. Santa Cruz is landing some big shots and Ruiz has a big heart.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

LSC may throw a lot of punches but he's no MAB in terms of putting them together. He's more Margarito-ish, it seems.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Seeing this fight, I don't even think LSC/Mares will be competitive anymore. LSC looking pretty average in there right now.


He is but I remember Mares having similar stages against his last opponent where he got caught with a bunch of unnecessary shots.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Frampton and Rigondeaux put a beating on LSC.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilder looks like an emotional wreck. Hope he can stay composed and live up to the hype.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone think this will go like Mitchell-Banks I?

Wilder just hasnt been tested and Stiverne is actually a legit HW.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> LSC may throw a lot of punches but he's no MAB in terms of putting them together.* He's more Margarito-ish, it seems*.


Very true. He just doesn't throw as many punches as Marg


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LSC can't handle lateral movement at all.
Dude eating repeated left hooks from Ruz.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

LSC hasn't been looking near as dominant at 122 as he did at 118, although I guess stepping up from fighting past it super flyweights to actual super bantams (and some actually talented former super flys) could do that.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ruis got that round.
> Wow.
> LSC looks like his right hand is hurt


Nah, shaking his hand constantly is just some weird habit he has. He does it in everyone of his fights.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LSC starting to come on strong


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Being a while since we had a antecipated HW fight like that in Vegas.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round, but i give it to Leo.

38-38


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> He is but I remember Mares having similar stages against his last opponent where he got caught with a bunch of unnecessary shots.


I think he'll use the PDL strategy against LSC. I'm not sure if he'll war with LSC, but as Mares says, "I know Judo... Ju don't know if I'll box or brawl."


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 2 Ruiz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

48-47 LSC.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think he'll use the PDL strategy against LSC. I'm not sure if he'll war with LSC, but as Mares says, "I know Judo... Ju don't know if I'll box or brawl."


I think Mares is more experienced at this level and a little bigger.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Ruiz is bringing the fight to him and you couldn't ask anymore of him. Santa Cruz is just that bit better. with the sound off though that round was hard to score. 
Holyfield! Always nice to see him. A true great!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LSC vs Mares just derailed.
LSC vs. Rigo, never going to happen..

How about LSC vs. Moreno


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ruiz is increasing his stock.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Even if LSC loses a decision tonight he won't lose a decision


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Win or lose, the term "exposed" wouldn't be out of line right about now.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Ruiz is right in this. I doubt he is getting the rounds but you never know.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 2 Ruiz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LSC was never a power puncher, what are the Showtime crew talking about.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

60-54 LSC 
easy work so far


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I feel like Ruiz can go any second now


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC starting to work Ruiz now.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Wilder looks like an emotional wreck. Hope he can stay composed and live up to the hype.


He looked like he was going to cry at the end of the weigh-in... seems almost cut from the Michael Grant mold emotionally.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 3 Ruiz

LSC is not a power puncher those shots he lands aren't hurting Ruiz and he keeps walking right into counter left hands


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ruiz looks ready to go.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Ruiz definitely tired. Might go all in this round.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is a good fight. sad state the sports in when a guy who never lost fights a guy giving his best and gets downgraded for it...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I feel like Ruiz can go any second now


There it is


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Good stoppage.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Terrible stoppage by Bayless.
Most of those punches weren't landing, he was blocking and moving, and fighting back.
That makes no sense.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, awful stoppage. Ruiz was fighting back.


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Shit stoppage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bayless on the take, once again.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

deserved a longer leash...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bad stoppage. LSC was really underwhelming and Ruiz would have easily survived and probably gone 12 had he clinched


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Great job by the ref saving Ruiz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Quick stoppage. That was a British stoppage.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he could've let that go...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The stoppage was early even though it was coming sooner or later.
I've liked LSC for a while now but I can't watch him now without thinking how badly Rigo would humiliate him.

Good to see Feroz looking quite healthy.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Could have gone a few more seconds. Bs stoppage


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow! Quick stoppage. That was a British stoppage.


I used to view Bayless as the best ref in the game.
That can no longer be said now.
That stoppage was so bogus, you just know he did it for the promotor.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Kush said:


> Great job by the ref saving Ruiz


GTFOH.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bayless to the rescue. Nevada is a quick stoppage state...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

He wasn't. He took a hell of a shot and it was followed by several more. Ruiz was trying to throw back but getting nailed repeatedly. Fair stoppage. First punch just took it out of Ruiz. Don't see how you get a bad stoppage there lads.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow! Quick stoppage. That was a British stoppage.


By an American referee in erm...America.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This has actually been a good card tonight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LSC didn't mention Rigo's name. LOL
Fuckign coward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I used to view Bayless as the best ref in the game.
> That can no longer be said now.
> That stoppage was so bogus, you just know he did it for the promotor.


Tbf, Leo was starting to touch Ruiz up, but the stoppage was pretty damned early. It's like they wanted to get Leo another ko on his record.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mark Kriegel is such a terrible boxing writer and sports writer in general


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC didn't mention Rigo's name. LOL
> Fuckign coward.


He clearly said Mares then Rigondeaux.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> By an American referee in erm...America.


No offence, mate. Lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope Deontay went to the hospital in Birmingham and not that shitty DCH hospital in Tuscaloosa.
I'm happy to see Deontay's daughter can walk and move around.
Thats beautiful


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> He clearly said Mares then Rigondeaux.


really couldn't understand a damn thing he said, thought he just said he would face the top in the division.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Man I cant fucking wait!
War Bermane 'The Man(e)' 'Great Dane' Stiverneee


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm missing the fight. Fuck!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They go to Holyfield and don't have sound...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> No offence, mate. Lol.


None taken bro.I know what you meant.:good


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Jim grey is the lamest commentator Even lamer than fuckin Lampley and thats hard to do


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> By an American referee in erm...America.


I can`t have the little laughing head no more for some reason. Was going to put it.

I thought it was a decent enough stoppage to be honest. Watching the replay I feel the same,the ref saw Ruiz was tiring bad at the end of the previous round and read things pretty well for me. Tired at the end of the last round,hit with a cracking shot at the start of the next. On the ropes taking shots and throwing nothing to stop his opponent off loading on him. Not to mention he took a few more good hits. Ref good for me.

Only my view though old lad!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great to see Evander speaking clearly.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stiverne will stop Wilder after weathering a storm. Im afraid we could have a BS stoppage though in wilders favor.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OH yes.
Alabama dreams will be fulfilled tonight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That Wilder interview was so scripted.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC didn't mention Rigo's name. LOL
> Fuckign coward.


Nama,I really thought you had more than enough intelligence to not call a pro boxer a coward.
Especially when it sounded like he said Rigondeaux.

Froch said the other week he knows he wouldn't beat Ward on points.
Does that make Froch a coward?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bama representing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I finally get to see if this guy isn't Michael Grant. Can't wait.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder still has skinny legs


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Nama,I really thought you had more than enough intelligence to not call a pro boxer a coward.
> Especially when it sounded like he said Rigondeaux.
> 
> Froch said the other week he knows he wouldn't beat Ward on points.
> Does that make Froch a coward?


Nope because he isn't going around saying Ward aint shit and typing shit on twitter about Ward.
LSC talks mad shit about Rigo on the internet and Rigo always replies and always calls his bluff and then he thinks he can just ignore the shit talking he had away. Fuck nah.

If LSC never said shit about Rigo I would have more respect for him than the fucking bitch ass games he plays.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSSSSSSQQQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


indeed


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HA! pretty cool armor on Stiverne.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Stiverne looks kinda nervous. 

Dat Mask tho.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Say, you know who's conspicuously NOT in the audience?

Wlad Klitschko.


What, he couldn't afford the airfare?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

p.townend said:


> I can`t have the little laughing head no more for some reason. Was going to put it.
> 
> I thought it was a decent enough stoppage to be honest. Watching the replay I feel the same,the ref saw Ruiz was tiring bad at the end of the previous round and read things pretty well for me. Tired at the end of the last round,hit with a cracking shot at the start of the next. On the ropes taking shots and throwing nothing to stop his opponent off loading on him. Not to mention he took a few more good hits. Ref good for me.
> 
> Only my view though old lad!


I thought it was a bit early mate but let's be honest,he only brought forward the inevitable and done us a favour by bringing the main event forward.
I think Wilder will win but I was so disgusted by the odds i couldn't resist a little Â£20 on Stiverne at 7/4 for extra interest.
But I just think this is set up in every way for a Wilder coming out party as long as he's more careful about that standing straight on shit.If he does that too often he'll get clipped even if it doesn't stop him losing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Representing tonight.
Come on Wilder


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LSC didn't mention Rigo's name. LOL
> Fuckign coward.


Truth to be told, what has Rigo really done? He only has Donaire on his record. He's boring and can't put asses in seats.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn, this shit is intense


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they blocking the boobs...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Have not looked forward to a fight as much in this division for a long time. I don`t think these 2 are going to fuck about. My gut feeling watching them come in is that Wilder is going to take this and early. 
Im shit at predicting fights lads so if you are betting go Stiverne. Ones I picked of any note,probably all Ive picked to be right. Watson over Benn,Holyfield over Bowe and Tyson ,Kessler ove Froch and Froch over Bute. Not geat going in 30 odd years.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes THE HAITIAN OBLITERATION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yikes :yikes :yikes :yikes:yikes :yikes:yikes :yikes:yikes :yikes





...... nuthin' left but a steaming pool of blood & oil.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man I got butterflies in my stomach


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't see this fight going past 5 rounds


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I can't sit still. GO STIVERNE!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hell yeah, the guns are cocked Deontay ready.
A fucking Haitian roman, Bermane where the fuck is your head homie.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is it!


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Go Stiverne !


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nope because he isn't going around saying Ward aint shit and typing shit on twitter about Ward.
> LSC talks mad shit about Rigo on the internet and Rigo always replies and always calls his bluff and then he thinks he can just ignore the shit talking he had away. Fuck nah.
> 
> If LSC never said shit about Rigo I would have more respect for him than the fucking bitch ass games he plays.


I suppose that's fair enough mate.I just cringe when I hear any pro boxer being called a coward.
Let's face it.He's an immature kid and I refuse to believe he genuinely believes he has a snowball's chance in hell against The Jackal but is too immature to keep his trap shut about it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn this might not even go past the 1st round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

If anyone forgot, I got Stiverne by KO in the 4th with an overhand right.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Boxing will benefit greatly from a Wilder win.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

WAR~!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:scaredas:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

For Boxnation viewers;Didn't Evander hail from Atlanta and not Alabama?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stiverne is closing the distance


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Hands too low wilder


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stiverne is about to land an overhand right


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder showing less of himself and he'll need to keep that up.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilder is getting walked down


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh damn, Stiverne hurt early.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverene walking down Wilder and got hurt late.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Wilder.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:scaredas: :scaredas:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this gonna be good. B Ware walking him down, Wilder stayed calm and landed some shots...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Breland should be telling him to get the hands up


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

1-0 Stiverne.

oh screw it, this ain't going to the cards.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilder looks good offensively.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good high-guard by Stiverne but he needs to keep throwing his jab and counter Wilder with his overhand.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Wilder gon be the new tyson


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I think Wilder may gas out. Stiverne has a solid beard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FUCK YEAH
BAMA stand the FUCK UP


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiverne was just saved by the bell !


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dammit, Stiverne hurt.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder's power is for real!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh shitttttt


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Wilder.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ooooooo wee. Wilder touched him that round. Bermane better step it up...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

All legal.stupid stiverne! He was handling wilder well at times.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a KD!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

He fucking well felt that.
Thought he was going to start countering the jab with rights to the body before the end there.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Wilder will ko klitschko in 1

USA back baby!!!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

#bombsquad

war wilder


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Stiverne needs to get inside.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

come on Stiverne don't let this fake win!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilder is slowing down


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bravo to Mark Breland for turning Wilder into a real fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Keep chopping wood Deontay.
He keeps walking forward and he is going to go to sleep


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilder should start clinching every once in a while or he's gonna gas. He can't maintain this rate for 12 rounds.... TRUST ME


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder showing poise. Stiverne better get up man. Wilder 3 up...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne came back well from that. He is making the rounds closer. getting the feeling wilder isn't putting everything into the shots yet


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-27 Wilder.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiverne needs to feign a roll under DW's left and attack that body to have a chance.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Boom goes the dynamite, Wilder wearing him down


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

wilder is going to get walked down


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If Wilder knew how to work the body, this fight would be over.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder is tearing Stiverne up.
all questions about Wilder's chin answered?


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

This is going to go off big next round I think.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

There we go Stiverne. Taking him to deep waters. Wilder looked a little lost there.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilder is Thomas Hearns waiting to happen... He needs to get serious in there and clinch from time to time or he's gonna gas


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Best round for Stiverne...


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Meanwhile somewhere in Germany, Wlad is licking his chops.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Stiverne. Counter that fucking jab, man.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Jab is good for a big man but he looks more Mike Grant than Lennox Lewis


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder is tearing Stiverne up.
> all questions about Wilder's chin answered?


His chin is grade A titanium


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Wilder showing poise. Stiverne better get up man. Wilder 3 up...


I'd be shocked if Stiverne didn't expect to lose a good chunk of the first half.
Great to be enjoying a HW fight again though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder reminding me of young exciting Wlad


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Stiverne needs to move his dam head.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilder won that round but he's gonna get caught with some bullshit if he's not careful and starts fighting more seriously


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll tell you,Stiverne has a solid beard and @Cableaddict ;You see what I was talking about during the week mate?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilder is fighting a very disciplined fight. I am actually impressed.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Hands too fucking low. Stiverne not taking advantage of anything though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is better than I thought it would be. Damn good...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder is looking tired.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn, Stiverne is one tough bastard.


I can't believe I bet on the under ! - The odds were almost the same as betting on Wilder, so I figured I'd play it safe. atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

49-46 Wilder.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

p.townend said:


> Hands too fucking low. Stiverne not taking advantage of anything though.


Because Stiverne is constantly getting jabbed in the face. :lol:


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Come on deontay, you are the future


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

shit that was a right hand from hell from stiverne


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

first round for Bermane for me.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wilder is a punch away from going down


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Told y'all that body is the key to a Stiverne victory.Deontay feeling the pace but it's his to lose.
Stiverne coming on strong though.Great fight!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dammit, it's going too far. Stiverne NEEDS a KO.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Wilder is throwing the jab upwards. looks very tiers


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

no clinch game could lose the fight for wilder

fuck


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

haha.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Dig deep deontay!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

4-2 Wilder

That was Stiverne's round. He still has to get more active. Big guys need to take rounds off and maybe that was Wilder's off...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fucking beard Stiverne has!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

finish it~!

longer this goes, better the chance of stiverne winning


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder comes back big that round.
If STiverne lasts this fight, Stiverne's chin will never be the same.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fucking chin!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stiverne is a FUCKING WARRIOR


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Stiverne's is getting hurt too much! He's going to be behind on the scorecards. At this point, I think he needs a knock-out.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

for someone who doesn't "talk" stiverne talks alot in the ring.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder's patience is impressing me :yep


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiverne has a beard on him. He is taking some serious shots.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, Stiverne is in shape for staying up on those shots. Next time he should maybe take a knee.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Bermane stiverne! Holyfield stuff!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stiverne has a chin because Wilder has tee'd off on him tonight. big time in that round. both guys got heart...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

68-65 Wilder.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Stiverne being beaten to a pulp


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

What an entertaining fight. :lol:


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

:lol: I love how as soon as Deontay gets his man hurt he throws discipline and technique out the window and goes full spastic. Great stuff.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Very impressed by both guys here.
This could still go either way.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bama right about Deontay's beard as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder trying to pace himself.
Want to see him going forward to work that jab up and down.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful defense by Wilder.

I'm just loving this. :hey


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Wilder is the real deal, we lookin at the truth right here


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

78-74 Wilder.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiverne round.What the fuck are Jones and Rawling/Halling talking about?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Wlad beats both into a coma


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

gotta give that to Stiverne. He's not out of this at all. if he can continue to the body it could be big. Wilder has to keep using the jab...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne is maybe letting rounds he could win go the other way here. Should be getting closer. He can get under the jab . Fucking stay there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Stiverne round.What the fuck are Jones and Rawling/Halling talking about?


What are you smoking right now?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Really impressive stuff by Wilder.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Much better from Deontay now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder's got a better jab than Klitschko


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Wilder work looks lazy again


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

gotta hand it to deontay, he's executing a good plan


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What are you smoking right now?


Fuck all mate.I gave Stiverne the last round but Wilder has this one easy.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Stivernes tired , this is over.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Time for the KO now. Stiverne is gassed.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

every time Wilder loses a round he comes back strong...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverne getting that shit that changes your life


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'' ready for Wilder-Fury.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on Wilder!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The only major critique I can say about Wilder is that he doesn't commit to the body.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't believe Stiverne does so little when he gets inside.Deontay cruising now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Stiverne is done. He looks exhausted.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder smothering Bermane and finally putting his body on him.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

What round we at? No stream here


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder gave Stiverne a chance he didn't have to...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, we now know that Wilder doesn't have a glass chin.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Wilder's got a better jab than Klitschko


:rofl

Yeah . . .


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Wilder has been impressive here so far. stiverne is looking at big one punch turn around now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder doing exactly the right thing staying at a good angle.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

people who bet on a knockout booing...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Haeway too low wilder


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Well, we now know that Wilder doesn't have a glass chin.


It's still not finished yet but it's clear it's not as glass as some haters have made out it to be over the last few years.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And he looks fresh as a daisy too.All questions answered although I hate to say Wlad will fancy his chances.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

My boy just put on a boxing clinic.
BAMA STAND UP


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3 minutes away...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Breland should be hammering the point home about the hands. Stiverne has no choice here go for it


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

8-3 for me going into the last.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

One more round!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder-Fury will be even better.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HE DID IT
Wilder CHAMPION
BAMA WE ON THE MAP AGAIN


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Smart stuff by Wilder.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> My boy just put on a boxing clinic.
> BAMA STAND UP


I can't say I've been more happy to be wrong tonight. I was hoping on a Wilder KO but he did even better by outboxing him.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> What round we at? No stream here


No worries Nigel. Have a banana mate.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

:hammer:bluesuitarty:bluesuit:hammerTake THAT, Bitches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm impressed that Wilder was able to sustain in his first 12 round fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Brilliant!
9-3 easy and Stiverne comes out with plenty of credit too.
Well done guys.The division is alive again.
The Hayemaker will announce his comeback next week.


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Deontay has shown a few glimpse of good inside fighting too in addition to his outside boxing. Excellent display for him tonight


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

smart fight by wilder


wladimir KO's him though

luckily klitschko won't be around for long


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

p.townend said:


> Breland should be hammering the point home about the hands. Stiverne has no choice here go for it


The white guy is Wilder's main trainer the day to day, Breland is like a specialist they bring in.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My God, the PS3 was right !


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm impressed...I still think he loses to Povetkin and Fury but he showed a lot tonight.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Watson kills me. :lol:


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wilder boxed well and did well not to make any mistakes at all over 12 rounds. Good jab and discipline. 


Think he loses to Tyson Fury though, who in turn loses to Wlad.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Won it and answered some questions. He is still a bit rough but he is the champion! Not getting the big ko is probably the best thing that could have happened. Decent win against a good fighter and proved chin is decent and stamina is very good!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What yaall got to say next.
Where yall fucking haters at.
Wilder showed yall he can box, fight on the inside, and he has a nice left hand developing as well.
Hell he can take a punch too.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

My hat off to Stiverne... I like him... He'll be back


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Give Wilder his props. He's actually earned his place as a top-ten heavyweight, and he earned that belt. Still, he won't have it for long with Povetkin looming around as his mandatory.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

No surprise to see Winky's boys acting like they fed Deontay his game plan.:rolleyes


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The white guy is Wilder's main trainer the day to day, Breland is like a specialist they bring in.


No, Breland is the head trainer. The white guy is Jay Deas, his longtime trainer.

The guy that comes in once in a while is Russ Anber.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What yaall got to say next.
> Where yall fucking haters at.
> Wilder showed yall he can box, fight on the inside, and he has a nice left hand developing as well.
> Hell he can take a punch too.


He's good. I'd like him to be 10-12 pounds heavier.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn you Wilder .. you ruined my sho streak!! I declare war


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Give god a shot, he's alright.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The white guy is Wilder's main trainer the day to day, Breland is like a specialist they bring in.


Like Angelo coming in for Ray's last three weeks?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilder beats the piss out of Fury.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Have to love the American mentality - "what will it mean for the world to have an American HW champion" :lol:


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

He is starting to make me wish stiverne had starched him. He isn't a good interview.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

that stuttering


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Have to love the American mentality - "what will it mean for the world to have an American HW champion" :lol:


LOL! Good catch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> No, Breland is the head trainer. The white guy is Jay Deas, his longtime trainer.
> 
> The guy that comes in once in a while is Russ Anber.


Incorrect

Jay Deas head trainer, Breland trainer.
From Team Wilder himself, plus it was in a local television segment
http://www.deontaywilder.com/?_escaped_fragment_=team-wilder/citr#!team-wilder/citr


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I was impressed up to the interview.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What yaall got to say next.
> Where yall fucking haters at.
> Wilder showed yall he can box, fight on the inside, and he has a nice left hand developing as well.
> Hell he can take a punch too.


Preach!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope they'll put Wilder in with the top names now and not just at sit at home milking that belt against the kind of opposition he was fighting before.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Like Angelo coming in for Ray's last three weeks?


Sort of but a little more involved from what I've read


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

lmao he's stuttering? I never stick around for interviews :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Incorrect
> 
> Jay Deas head trainer, Breland trainer.
> From Team Wilder himself, plus it was in a local television segment
> http://www.deontaywilder.com/?_escaped_fragment_=team-wilder/citr#!team-wilder/citr


I stand corrected. (thanks.)

- but Breland is clearly the guy that develops the blueprint. He's defacto the head trainer, and he's there 7 days a week. Deas probably has that title more out of respect, since he's been there from the beginning.

I don't know how often Anber is there, since he's still based in Canada, but HE'S the guy they bring in once in a while.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The most impressive thing about Wilder is that he showed very good ring intelligence for a guy with limited ring experience.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Great fight, well pleased for Wilder. I guess I'm now a Deontard Â©.

That said, he's pretty awful technically. Stiverne fought like a slightly better version of Chisora (credit to Wilder's jab for making him look bad) and there's all sorts wrong with Wilder's technique that a well-schooled fighter would exploit. It's clear that Deontay can only generate his power coming forward, and his hands are all over the place after he's landed.

Still, a great fight and it's specially pleasing to see two HWs on the ropes and not go for the clinch every time.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Like to see Wilder - Fury next and then winner faces Wlad. 

Come over to England and do it in a 20k arena.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Impressive. Lotta questions answered.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Hope they'll put Wilder in with the top names now and not just at sit at home milking that belt against the kind of opposition he was fighting before.


I don't think Wilder will have a choice. Povetkin/Perez are doing a final eliminator. The WBC seems like they mean business now, so I'm not expecting Wilder to go on with that belt for long without fighting Povetkin or Perez. I wonder if the WBC will give him an optional title defense, though. They didn't give Stiverne one.


----------



## PenaParty (Dec 10, 2014)

FUUUCCCKKKK, Haymon's experiment worked, don't you guys know what this means???? More prospects knocking down cans and getting unjustified title shots...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

100% Chance Baby......

Next up Wladimir and then the world


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wilder's chin is better than I thought. His jab is also improved but i really expected more urgency from Stiverne and his workrate was low even for his standards. Wilder still needs more experience vs high level guys. Right now he would lose to past boxers like Toney Tucker he has potential but this fight was really....
Stiverne performed like someone who would badly lsoe to someone like McCall or bruno.
Maybe Wilder will imrpove and i think Stiverne is better than he looked but it mde the HW divsion not look horrible but no great either. Fury is right now above Wilder and Anthony Joshua at leats now looks like he has the potential to become much better than the rest.
Not sure how good jennings is. Mike Perez is super skilled and everything but really lacks stamina and isn't the biggest puncher which would help given that he has bad stamina and is a ver small HW.

If Povetkin beats Perez which he is expected by msot to do he should beat Wilder if Wilder doesn't improve or fights and loses to Wlad before that.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Because Stiverne is constantly getting jabbed in the face. :lol:


He was. I was impressed with wilder,he boxed well. Just thought at times he left himself open too much. Good win! He proved some points in there. To be fair he got the hands up when needed,he covered up and fought inside when needed. Won 10 of the 12 for me. Let his foot off and had a breather is only reason stiverne got anything for me.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't think Wilder will have a choice. Povetkin/Perez are doing a final eliminator. The WBC seems like they mean business now, so I'm not expecting Wilder to go on with that belt for long without fighting Povetkin or Perez. I wonder if the WBC will give him an optional title defense, though. They didn't give Stiverne one.


That's good to hear. Would Deontay go to Russia? Be hard to top the kind of money the Russians would put up to get the fight over there.

Povetkin beats the piss out of Wilder. Would be an entertaining scrap while it lasts though.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Hope they'll put Wilder in with the top *fighters* now and not just at sit at home milking that belt against the kind of opposition he was fighting before.


Changed for accuracy. There are no big names in the heavyweight division... other than Klitschko.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder trending


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I stand corrected. (thanks.)
> 
> - but Breland is clearly the guy that develops the blueprint. He's defacto the head trainer, and he's there 7 days a week. Deas probably has that title more out of respect, since he's been there from the beginning.
> 
> I don't know how often Anber is there, since he's still based in Canada, but HE'S the guy they bring in once in a while.


Nah its because Wilder still lives and trains in Tuscaloosa. Breland might come down when fight camp starts, but Deontay trains even when he isn't in camp, so Deas is always with him refining the skill.
It isn't a knock on Breland, its just what it is.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> 100% Chance Baby......
> 
> Next up Wladimir and then the world


take it easy with Wladimir. He's boring, but he still got it. Deontay could still use considerably more polish. Will he get there? We'll see. Proud of him though...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

J.R. said:


> Changed for accuracy. There are no big names in the heavyweight division... other than Klitschko.


Fair enough. That was what I meant though - top names/fighters.

However, there are a few fighters in the division with a good fanbase in their own regions who can shift tickets - Fury, Povetkin for example.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> take it easy with Wladimir. He's boring, but he still got it. Deontay could still use considerably more polish. Will he get there? We'll see. Proud of him though...


I want to see Wilder grab and hold a little more and work harder on keeping his hands up and that chin tucked.
More jabs to the body and head and keep working on that left hook and he'll be alright.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

To be fair Wilder showed he is the real deal he had a good jab didnt over reach with his right hand and even on the ropes he stayed composed blocked shots with his shoulders he did it all, plus he showed his chin is decent took some good shots but Stiverne was fucking terrible

He literally marched at 1mph the whole fight, after round 4-5 he knew it clearly wasnt working but carried on the whole fight, im not saying it was fixed but Stiverne is a dangerous guy but today he was just passive, cant wait to see Wilder vs Wlad though, Wilder has a legit chance it will be a chess match


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> To be fair Wilder showed he is the real deal he had a good jab didnt over reach with his right hand and even on the ropes he stayed composed blocked shots with his shoulders he did it all, plus he showed his chin is decent took some good shots but Stiverne was fucking terrible
> 
> He literally marched at 1mph the whole fight, after round 4-5 he knew it clearly wasnt working but carried on the whole fight, im not saying it was fixed but Stiverne is a dangerous guy but today he was just passive, cant wait to see Wilder vs Wlad though, Wilder has a legit chance it will be a chess match


He was like that because Wilder jabbed the fight out of him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> That's good to hear. Would Deontay go to Russia? Be hard to top the kind of money the Russians would put up to get the fight over there.
> 
> Povetkin beats the piss out of Wilder. Would be an entertaining scrap while it lasts though.


Man, imagine the Povetkin that fought Charr? He'd demolish Wilder. Still, Wilder better hope for a Perez victory. I actually think Perez would get Stiverne'd if he shows up out-of-shape again. I don't think Perez has the kind of power Stiverne is packing; therefore, I don't think he'll be able to knock-out Wilder.

I can see Perez outboxing Wilder, but he'll tire quick if he comes in fat again.

I also like how Showtime completely forgot about the final eliminator Povetking and Perez were fighting and automatically went for Klitschko.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, imagine the Povetkin that fought Charr? He'd demolish Wilder. Still, Wilder better hope for a Perez victory. I actually think Perez would get Stiverne'd if he shows up out-of-shape again. I don't think Perez has the kind of power Stiverne is packing; therefore, I don't think he'll be able to knock-out Wilder.
> 
> I can see Perez outboxing Wilder, but he'll tire quick if he comes in fat again.
> 
> I also like how Showtime completely forgot about the final eliminator Povetking and Perez were fighting and automatically went for Klitschko.


Wilder would put charr to sleep in 1 round.

Povetkin is very good fighter, but he was outclassed by Eddie Chambers, hurt by him too, and we saw what Wlad did to him with his jab , which Deontay can emulate.
Either one would be a great fight, but they would have a tall order in fighting Wilder.
Everyone, hell most heavyweights are not going to be able to emulate Stiverne's gameplan of trying to walk through repeated Wilder right hands. Most heavyweights including Wlad if they ate the amount of clean rights that Stiverne did tonight would be asleep.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

What about Jennings... Where do you guys see Jennings in the equation?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What about Jennings... Where do you guys see Jennings in the equation?


jennings pushed off the Wlad fight, if I were him I would target Stiverne or maybe go after Tyson Fury


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder-Pulev


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> jennings pushed off the Wlad fight, if I were him I would target Stiverne or maybe go after Tyson Fury


Damn, is this official?

I guess he figures he has a better chance against Wilder than Wlad. But damn, I wanna see Wilder- Fury. Now Wlad will probably get to Fury first, and ruin him.

IIRC, Mauricio had said that Jennings would be the mando for tonight's winner, then somehow everyone was talking about Povetkin instead. Jennings makes more sense, if they're looking for a Wlad showdown soon afterwards.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> jennings pushed off the Wlad fight, if I were him I would target Stiverne or maybe go after Tyson Fury


I don't blame him for not accepting the Wlad fight for he probably would've been KO'd...

But on another note, when are people going to start talking about this shady PED testing going on with Wlad? On some occasions he doesn't agree to testing, then on others, he only gets tested once after the fight while his opponent gets tested every other day. IDK, any of Wlad's next opponents need to figure that out. Problem is, Wlad's contract stipulations don't allow his opponents to have any say so or control in anything.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Damn, is this official?
> 
> I guess he figures he has a better chance against Wilder than Wlad. But damn, I wanna see Wilder- Fury. Now Wlad will probably get to Fury first, and ruin him.
> 
> IIRC, Mauricio had said that Jennings would be the mando for tonight's winner, then somehow everyone was talking about Povetkin instead. Jennings makes more sense, if they're looking for a Wlad showdown soon afterwards.


Looks like I was wrong.
I guess I was just reading negotiation angling.

Just posted Jennings and Wlad is official.
http://www.boxingscene.com/jennings-klitschko-fight-done-april-25-msg--86449


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Very impressed with Wilder...Kicked Stivernes ass. 

Great to have him as a champ, guy will bring good attention to HW boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder would put charr to sleep in 1 round.
> 
> Povetkin is very good fighter, but he was outclassed by Eddie Chambers, hurt by him too, and *we saw what Wlad did to him with his jab* , which Deontay can emulate.
> Either one would be a great fight, but they would have a tall order in fighting Wilder.
> Everyone, hell most heavyweights are not going to be able to emulate Stiverne's gameplan of trying to walk through repeated Wilder right hands. Most heavyweights including Wlad if they ate the amount of clean rights that Stiverne did tonight would be asleep.


I agree with the rest of your post but it was Wlad's incessant clinching/cheating that neutralized Povetkin, and Wilder's spindly legs would be fucked after 3 rounds of Wlad leaning on him. That said, if Wilder managed to land that right hand with mean intentions, Wlad would be chicken dancing for a week.


----------

